
Common Lisp Quick Reference - nickb
http://clqr.berlios.de/
======
hsmyers
Excellent effort, as elegant as the language. Page on top should be card
stock. Q&D method is to print all as instructed then take pile to Kinko's. The
have both coil binding, folders and saddle style staplers. Run you about 5
bucks. Some thing(sadly out of print) for Mathematica would be more like 35
bucks so think yourself fortunate...

------
brfox
I was about to try and finally learn some lisp but now I am scared... Are
there really nearly 1000 symbols? All in the same namespace? I thought you
guys were always trashing php for having too many symbols.

~~~
parenthesis
978, actually.

It's not as bad as it sounds, when you consider that that includes not only
(the names of) functions and macros, (of which there are many groups of
similar/related ones, e.g. car, cdr, cadr, cdar etc. or char<, char>, char=
etc.,) but also system constants and variables, and types and classes.

~~~
Hexstream
Also there's some functions you use all the time so you'll get to know them
quickly (ex: find, remove, push, mapcar, assoc) and others you'll probably
never need (ex: tagbody, prog, progv). In short you only have to learn a
fraction of those 978 to be able to make something significant.

You can consult <http://www.lisp.org/HyperSpec/FrontMatter/Chapter-Index.html>
when you need deeper knowledge in a particular topic.

------
babo
Nice to have, but how many of you actually using Common Lisp?

~~~
rplevy
I use Lisp whenever I can. I think most people who have been initiated into
thinking in Lisp would prefer to use it over other languages in most
circumstances. Many recent languages have grown to accommodate Lisp thinking
in differently branded packages for this reason. It is fair to view Lisp as
the ultimate high-level language that will persist as other languages come and
go. The main reason is its ability to process itself. That's a key innovation
that makes it more than just another programming language. There are
programming languages, and then there is Lisp.

